# Marantz Sr7001 Receiver



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Please could anyone help with the set up so that I can hear sound through this receiver straight from the Tv. My Tv is a Samsung Ps 50P96fd. I have a Hdmi Cable from Dvd (Marantz Dv7001) to Receiver and play cds and dvds as normal. I have a Hdmi Cable from Tv to receiver = Optical cable from Tv to receiver + Rca component cable from Tv to receiver and no matter what i do I can't Get sound direct from Tv to speakers
Thanks Paul
:wits-end:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Paul and welcome to the Shack!

I know this is rather old and are late getting to help you, but your post was posted in the news forum that is moderated, then moved here and never approved, so no one was able to view it. That was my fault and I apologize. 

Surely and hopefully by now you have found your answer, if not, let us know and maybe we can help.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rollinson1 said:


> .... I have a Hdmi Cable from Dvd (Marantz Dv7001) to Receiver and play cds and dvds as normal. I have a Hdmi Cable from Tv to receiver = Optical cable from Tv to receiver + Rca component cable from Tv to receiver and no matter what i do I can't Get sound direct from Tv to speakers ...Thanks Paul ...:wits-end:


Better late than never ... Welcome to the forum :wave:

Hope you solved your problem ... :hide:


----------

